# German cake from scratch



## smoking b (Jan 26, 2013)

Here is a really good cake made from scratch. It takes a little work but it is well worth it.

This is what you will have to round up.

4 bird eggs (I use chicken)

1 cup milk

1 tsp vanilla extract

2 sticks butter (let them warm to room temp before you need them)

1 1/2 cups sugar

2 tsp baking powder

1 2/3 cups flour

Ok now for the work...

Separate the yolks from the eggs & beat the egg whites till they thicken up quite well & are not runny at all. Put them in the fridge to keep cool till you need them.

Cream the butter & sugar together - this can be a pain but it is very important. Make sure you let your butter come to room temp before you need it or you will become_* highly *_agitated. (past experience - don't ask)

Mix in the egg yolks & vanilla extract.

Sift your flour a couple times to make sure it is clump free - this ensures a nice, light, smooth batter.

Mix in the baking powder.

Mix in the well sifted flour & milk a little at a time alternating between the two until the batter is mixed very well.

Remove the egg whites from the fridge & fold them into the batter.

Lightly grease whatever you are going to bake in & set it in the oven for 45 - 50 minutes at 350*

You can also add cocoa or melted chocolate to make this a chocolate cake. I added 1/2 cup chocolate chips & a few bits of dark chocolate to this one & mixed them in right before adding the egg whites to give it a little chocolatey goodness without changing it much.













PICT0363.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Jan 26, 2013






Batter right before folding in egg whites.













PICT0364.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Jan 26, 2013






Egg whites.













PICT0365.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Jan 26, 2013






Batter & egg whites side by side. This is to show how much you need to fluff up the egg whites.













PICT0366.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Jan 26, 2013






Here it is with the egg whites added & ready for the oven.













PICT0367.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Jan 26, 2013






And done.













PICT0368.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Jan 26, 2013






Very moist with a really good flavor.

And there you have it - takes more work than just opening a box & mixing a couple things together but in the end those who put forth the effort will be amply rewarded with a really good cake they can be proud of  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






EDIT: Found typo


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jan 26, 2013)

That looks really good B!  Gonna copy that to my recipe file.

One question...what type of flour?  AP, SR, Cake Flour?

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh yummy. This is going to get tried this weekend too! Looks amazing! Thanks for sharing!:biggrin:


----------



## smoking b (Jan 26, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> That looks really good B!  Gonna copy that to my recipe file.
> 
> One question...what type of flour?  AP, SR, Cake Flour?
> 
> ...


Hey Bill. It's nothing special - just AP (all purpose)


----------



## aeroforce100 (Jan 26, 2013)

Looks good!  Do have a question, if I was to use ostrich eggs, would I have to up the rest of the ingredients?


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 26, 2013)

Looks good..just looking at it my sugar went to 215..

   hahahaha  

  Craig


----------



## smoking b (Jan 26, 2013)

aeroforce100 said:


> Looks good!  Do have a question, if I was to use ostrich eggs, would I have to up the rest of the ingredients?


Yes ostrich eggs would work fine & make you a gigantic cake. The recipe would be converted at a 5:1 ratio - for each ostrich egg you use the remaining ingredients will need to be multiplied by 5. Something else to keep in mind - ostrich eggs cost $20 each around here so the cost of your cake will be greatly increased. If you make one be sure & post pics!


----------



## smoking b (Jan 26, 2013)

fpnmf said:


> Looks good..just looking at it my sugar went to 215..
> 
> hahahaha
> 
> Craig


Thanks Craig! Yeah it is pretty sweet. I haven't put icing on any of the ones I've made yet.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 26, 2013)

I notice a lot of baking recipes lately....  I'm still learning how to smoke food.... When will I have time to learn to bake ????

I can't even make oatmeal cookies...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





....


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 26, 2013)

Yours looks 100% better than the ones they try to make at Shady Maple for the tourists.


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 26, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> I notice a lot of baking recipes lately....  I'm still learning how to smoke food.... When will I have time to learn to bake ????
> I can't even make oatmeal cookies...
> 
> 
> ...



Dave....just trying to soften up the edges around here! Its a girl thing with me! :yahoo:


----------



## daveomak (Jan 26, 2013)

I really like the baking recipes....   Gotta have deserts with Q....  Just wish I could bake....


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 26, 2013)

Dave.....I will help you!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jan 26, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> Hey Bill. It's nothing special - just AP (all purpose)


Thanks B.  Heading to the kitchen now!!!!


----------



## roller (Jan 26, 2013)

Looks good...


----------



## smoking b (Jan 26, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Oh yummy. This is going to get tried this weekend too! Looks amazing! Thanks for sharing!


Let me know what you think of it once you try it  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






PGSmoker64 said:


> Thanks B.  Heading to the kitchen now!!!!


Cool - let me know how you like it


----------



## smoking b (Jan 26, 2013)

nepas said:


> Yours looks 100% better than the ones they try to make at Shady Maple for the tourists.


Thanks Rick!


Roller said:


> Looks good...


Thanks Roller!


----------



## smoking b (Jan 26, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> I really like the baking recipes....   Gotta have deserts with Q....  Just wish I could bake....


Hey Dave - it's not as hateful as it looks. I always thought it would be a nightmare to try & bake anything till one day I said F it & gave it a try & it honestly wasn't the god awful experience I was expecting. I am not an expert by any means but I can get a few things done that are not only edible but quite tasty. It's just like sausage making or anything else - once you get the first try under your belt & out of the way it gets much easier...


----------



## smokeusum (Jan 26, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> Hey Dave - it's not as hateful as it looks. I always thought it would be a nightmare to try & bake anything till one day I said F it & gave it a try & it honestly wasn't the god awful experience I was expecting. I am not an expert by any means but I can get a few things done that are not only edible but quite tasty. It's just like sausage making or anything else - once you get the first try under your belt & out of the way it gets much easier...



I can't bake either; it's a science, a very strict one! Smoking requires, I'm learning, a bit of science, but a much more forgiving on... Part science, part "seat of your pants" cooking - I just can't follow the rules so well!! And drinking and baking NEVER works... Drinking and smokin and POOF! new kick-butt spin of your favorite classic!!!


----------



## smoking b (Jan 26, 2013)

smokeusum said:


> I can't bake either; it's a science, a very strict one! Smoking requires, I'm learning, a bit of science, but a much more forgiving on... Part science, part "seat of your pants" cooking - I just can't follow the rules so well!! And _*drinking and baking NEVER works*_... Drinking and smokin and POOF! new kick-butt spin of your favorite classic!!!









    Strong words!  I have completed all manner of tasks while drinking - baking included. I did have to learn not to attempt anything critical or exceptionally demanding if I was drinking shine or shots though  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    With just beer many things are possible  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     Drinking & smoking go quite well together - I agree!


----------



## smokeusum (Jan 26, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> :eek:    Strong words!  I have completed all manner of tasks while drinking - baking included. I did have to learn not to attempt anything critical or exceptionally demanding if I was drinking shine or shots though  :hit:    With just beer many things are possible  :biggrin:     Drinking & smoking go quite well together - I agree!   :beercheer:


----------



## smokeusum (Jan 26, 2013)

I have much to learn, Master-Sai!


----------



## themule69 (Jan 27, 2013)

looks great.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 27, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> Strong words!  I have completed all manner of tasks while drinking - baking included. I did have to learn not to attempt anything critical or exceptionally demanding if I was drinking shine or shots though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have solved a lot of the worlds problems after a few drinks. i like a dirty shine martini and a


----------



## smoking b (Jan 28, 2013)

smokeusum said:


> I have much to learn, Master-Sai! <~_*bows deeply (and then fall face first*_; too much apple pie, maybe?!)
> 
> ;)


Ha!  That gave me a good laugh 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Thanks!


----------



## shannon127 (Jan 29, 2013)

how long until Jeremy smokes that cake?


----------

